# shaun white's olympic board



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

He's probably riding his board from next year. Leo got to ride them IIRC, he'd know.


----------



## wolfbaden6 (Feb 16, 2010)

Burton and just about every other snowboard company have temporarily disaffiliated themselves with any of their team members competing in the Olympics and more likely than not, their gear too. On March 8th, I'd look again. For all we know, it could be custom, but there's a chance it's not and it's just waiting to be unveiled.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

wolfbaden6 said:


> Burton and just about every other snowboard company have temporarily disaffiliated themselves with any of their team members competing in the Olympics.


huh? shaun white's board has a huge BURTON on the base.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

suppsedly, it's a 2011 TWC Pro (the white collection) with a 3D insert customization

The consumer version of the TWC Pro will have ICS channel inserts


----------



## wolfbaden6 (Feb 16, 2010)

jegnorge said:


> huh? shaun white's board has a huge BURTON on the base.


Yeah a lot of people have notice. The topside of everybody's boards are solid though - nothing on top was visible. Also, a lot of competitors would wave their boards in front of news cameras to show off what little they could.


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

wolfbaden6 said:


> Yeah we've notice. The topside of everybody's boards are solid though. Nothing on top was visible. Also, a lot of competitors would show off their boards on new cameras to show off what little they could.


Its most likely next year's burton operator, which is the board that he rides regularly. There is no graphic on the top because they probably havent decided on a topsheet graphic yet, just like you could see on the custom x's that kokubo (japanese rider, whatever his name is) was riding.


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

wolfbaden6 said:


> Burton and just about every other snowboard company have temporarily disaffiliated themselves with any of their team members competing in the Olympics and more likely than not, their gear too. On March 8th, I'd look again. For all we know, it could be custom, but there's a chance it's not and it's just waiting to be unveiled.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I think the operator turned into the TWC for 2011:










...though, don't know why SW decided to stick with 3D inserts on his personal board


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

extra0 said:


> I think the operator turned into the TWC for 2011:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At his level I wouldn't be changing a thing as I imagine even the little things could throw him off. I imagine his snowboard is no different than a sock for the rest of us.

By that I mean. Once you find a sock style/brand/size that fits you. You will go out of your way to get more of the same when the time comes to replace the old ones.


----------



## wolfbaden6 (Feb 16, 2010)

binarypie said:


> By that I mean. Once you find a sock style/brand/size that fits you. You will go out of your way to get more of the same when the time comes to replace the old ones.


Haha awesome analogy. So true.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

i guess this just shows u don't need a top of the line board to be a good rider. the operator board doesn't even have that many fancy new tech


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

jegnorge said:


> i guess this just shows u don't need a top of the line board to be a good rider. the operator board doesn't even have that many fancy new tech


Shaun White's board is designed to be functional and how he likes it. Not something with all the best materials and most updated tech. Here is a rundown of the board he is riding now. It does have quite a bit of tech in it. However you notice it is old school camber. 

My theory is that all the best ride a cambered board. Rocker is a new tech to make it easier for newer people to learn to ride without eating shit all the time. I still love it over my cambered X8 but I guess I'm still newer than most.


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

If I buy Shaun White's board, will I be able to do back to back double cork 10s followed by a double mctwist 12?


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

That's the plan...  !! lol


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

bluetroll said:


> If I buy Shaun White's board, will I be able to do back to back double cork 10s followed by a double mctwist 12?


if u board for 16 years i dont see why u cant. but by the time u can do doubles, there will be guys doing triples or even quads lol


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

SchultzLS2 said:


> Shaun White's board is designed to be functional and how he likes it. Not something with all the best materials and most updated tech. Here is a rundown of the board he is riding now. It does have quite a bit of tech in it. However you notice it is old school camber.
> 
> My theory is that all the best ride a cambered board. Rocker is a new tech to make it easier for newer people to learn to ride without eating shit all the time. I still love it over my cambered X8 but I guess I'm still newer than most.


why does it say the board's shape is "directional"? shouldn't it be TWIN? i mean SW does switch tricks all the time.


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

jegnorge said:


> why does it say the board's shape is "directional"? shouldn't it be TWIN? i mean SW does switch tricks all the time.


coz its directional with setback.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

Zany said:


> coz its directional with setback.


what does that mean exactly? :cheeky4:


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

It means that the board flexes a little more in the tail and that the bindings in the "center" (length wise) will be a little closer to the tail also.

Don't ask me why its not twin, ask Shaun.


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

...and the idea that Burton disaffiliated themselves with the US boarding team for the Olympics, well, take a look at their jackets. The Burton logo is clearly visible on the shoulder of the US jacket


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

jegnorge said:


> what does that mean exactly? :cheeky4:


Longer nose than tail , stiffer tail than nose , progressive sidecut , setback = bindings are shifted towards the tail ,thats why it has longer nose than tail. Progressive sidecut is sidecut allows you to enter carve gently and finish it fast and aggresive, its little harder to ride it switch but as u can see Shaun can do it without problem.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

JVee said:


> ...and the idea that Burton disaffiliated themselves with the US boarding team for the Olympics, well, take a look at their jackets. The Burton logo is clearly visible on the shoulder of the US jacket


They had to disaffiliate themselves from the riders for the duration of the Olympics. There are loopholes obviously such as the jackets and bases of the boards. The biggest thing about covering the topsheet graphics is that the normal spectator won't be able to tell which boards they are. They see the brand name, but they won't know exactly which board it is.

For us, we know our shit pretty well so its obvious. Newer snowboarders will be scrambling to find out exactly which board they were riding.

As for Shaun White's board, yes it is now called the TWC Standard and Pro. I don't like the Standard at all. It's a softer board for beginners. However, I currently ride the 2007 Shaun White board and love it. The 2011 is virtually the same with added tech. It now has the lightning rods (which are nice) and frostbite edges which is Burton's answer to Magnatraction. Works well, but MTX still beats it.

Shaun's board has always had a lot of pop, which is my favorite feature of the board, but the 2011 has even more. The flex is a little above medium. His board is a directional twin. There is slightly more nose than tail at reference at around 1/2 inch (I'm estimating by eyeball, I never bothered to measure).

Shaun White's board hasn't been popular at all amongst more "core" snowboarders because most hate on him and want nothing to do with him. Sad thing is, this is making them miss out on a very excellent board. I place this board above the Custom X in personal preference. Kills the kickers, shreds all-mountain, and just has this very satisfying pop to it. I love my board and have never even thought one bit about getting rid of it.


----------



## rader023 (Feb 2, 2010)

The reason they can have Burton on their clothes, is because Burton is the official uniform for these olympics. Every US rider (snowboarding) in every event wears the same thing. Wonder what that contract looks like. If you look at all the rider lists on each website, most have removed the olympians from their sites.

Omatic Snowboards | Team Peeps


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't understand why people don't like him. It's kind of like how most skateboarders hate Tony Hawk.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

MauiWowie said:


> I don't understand why people don't like him. It's kind of like how most skateboarders hate Tony Hawk.


cause he's rich and successful and many are jealous... :dunno:



extra0 said:


> I think the operator turned into the TWC for 2011:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe its a testiment that ICS even though convenient, doesnt really have much of a performance benefit...and like previously mentioned, has no need for it cause his setup is dialed in.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

Don't they claim ICS helps you get closer to the board for a more controlled feel? Isn't that what they say is the main performance enhancement of it? 

Sounds like that would help more with jibs than kickers? Maybe thats why he doesn't use them?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Could just be plain and simple not wanting to change what has worked for him for over a decade.

I personally like the ICS/EST combo, but I'm no pro. It's easy for a person like me to make the switch. I don't have Olympic gold on the line.


----------



## Tototundu (Feb 19, 2010)

MauiWowie said:


> I don't understand why people don't like him. It's kind of like how most skateboarders hate Tony Hawk.


hence the term "Haters". Snowboarding definitely has its fair share.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Tototundu said:


> hence the term "Haters". Snowboarding definitely has its fair share.


Is this really going there?


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Is this really going there?


HATER!


----------



## wolfbaden6 (Feb 16, 2010)

MauiWowie said:


> I don't understand why people don't like him. It's kind of like how most skateboarders hate Tony Hawk.


People are jealous - end of story.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

Most Pros don't ride the actual production board you would buy in the store. Generally their sticks are beefed up to handle the higher forces same reason SWhite probably doesn't ride ICS. Not to mention he doesn't need all that extra metal in his board when his stance width doesn't change for riding pipe.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

ShredEye said:


> White probably doesn't ride ICS. Not to mention he doesn't need all that extra metal in his board


ironically my 155cm ICS setup is lighter than my older 155cm 3 hole setup.


----------



## omara87 (Sep 23, 2011)

You can actually see the brand in this pics Half-pipe men | Snowboard | Videos, Photos, Olympic Medallists


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Jesus way to dig up ancient threads.


----------

